

Will Microsoft restore Start Menu to Windows 8? - denzil_correa
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2012/11/13/microsoft-sinofsky-fired-windows-8/1702511/

======
diminish
If Windows 8 is a flop, Microsoft may restore the Start Menu, and that way may
come closer in the UI experience to Win7. This will be Windows 9. Since
corporate upgrades will skip Win 8, then Windows 9 becomes a success (See
Me=>XP, Vista=>7)

